# [S] Battleforge



## GameZocker92 (27. Mai 2009)

Hoi,

also wie der Titel schon sagt such ich das Spiel Battleforge. Der Key sollte nach möglichkeiten nicht benutzt sein. Wenn er schon benutzt ist solltet ihr mir halt noch die Accountdaten mitteilen.

Ich biete zum Tauschen an:

- Crysis und Warhead

- Need for Speed Undercover

- Knights of the old Republic Teil 1 & 2 (Teil 2 hab ich zwei mal. Einmal auf Deutsch und einmal die Englische Version mit polnischer Verpackung und polnischem Handbuch. Läuft aber einwandfrei.)

- Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Addon

- Starcrraft + Broodwar

- Dead Space 

- Fallout 3 

- Und die Farcry 2 Collectors-Edition. Nur Leider ohne Spiel. Also die Holzbox + Karte + Poster + Artbook und auf Wunsch noch das T-shirt (Größe M).

Alle Spiele auf Deutsch mit Verpackung + Handbuch und natürlich ist die CD in einem sehr guten Zustand und alle Spiele laufen.

MfG


----------



## feedthemonkey (27. Mai 2009)

GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> also wie der Titel schon sagt such ich das Spiel Battleforge. Der Key sollte nach möglichkeiten nicht benutzt sein. Wenn er schon benutzt ist solltet ihr mir halt noch die Accountdaten mitteilen.
> 
> ...



Würde mich mal schlau machen, ob Spieletausch rechtstechnisch nicht auch wieder als illegal geahndet wird.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2009)

feedthemonkey am 27.05.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich mal schlau machen, ob Spieletausch rechtstechnisch nicht auch wieder als illegal geahndet wird.


Weil? Die Begründung wäre mal interessant von dir warum das illegal sein sollte.
Bei Tausch / Verkauf etc. sollte man als Käufer nur darauf achten und es sich bestätigen lassen, dass bei Spielen mit x. Aktivierungen entweder nicht alle Verbraucht sind oder sauber Deinstalliert wurde, und damit der Zähler zurückgesetzt wurde.

Ansonsten sehe ich da, nach dt. Recht, kein Problem beim Verkauf oder Tausch.

Übrigens, an den Threadersteller ... Battleforge gibt es seit einigen Tagen kostenlos zum herunterladen. Um "nur mal so" einen Blick reinzuwerfen ist das sicherlich ideal.

Viel Spass ...


----------



## feedthemonkey (27. Mai 2009)

Rabowke am 27.05.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 27.05.2009 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich muss eh zugeben dass ich in solchen Rechtsfragen langsam verwirrt bin, aber ich bin mir eigentlich recht Sicher, dass es nicht so klar war, ob man Spiele nun weiterverkaufen darf oder auch tauschen darf. Denn irgendwie wurde das so argumentiert, dass Du eigentlich das Spiel selber nie besitzt, sondern dir nur das Recht erkaufst es zu nutzen.

Mag aber sein, dass das eine Zukunftsdebatte ist. 
Dennoch der Fakt das immer mehr Spiele an einen Account gebunden werden (STEAM z.B.) zeigt aber, dass es eben nicht gerne gesehen wird, das Spiele aus zweiter Hand vergeben werden!


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Mai 2009)

Rabowke am 27.05.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 27.05.2009 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß das es das kostenlos gibt. Dadurch bin ich ja auf den Geschmack gekommen. Nur leider ist das nicht ganz die Vollversion um die zu erhalten muss man einen Key eingeben und den hab ich leider nicht. 

Also hat hier jemand das Spiel?

MfG
aso btw:
Ich hab letztens ne Runde gespielt und ein paar Karten gewonnen die mir auch zugeteilt wurden. Nur leider erscheinen diese nicht im Inventar. Liegt das daran das ich die Tryalversion?

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2009)

feedthemonkey am 27.05.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn irgendwie wurde das so argumentiert, dass Du eigentlich das Spiel selber nie besitzt, sondern dir nur das Recht erkaufst es zu nutzen.


Dann wurde aber im falschen Kontext argumentiert oder du hast es, kann ja sein, falsch verstanden bzw. aufgefasst.

Es ist richtig, dass du natürlich nicht die Rechte am Spiel (!) erwirbst, sondern lediglich die Datenträger sowie Handbuch / Verpackung und das Recht zur Nutzung.

Dieses Recht zur Nutzung kannst du aber abtreten, sei es durch Verschenken, Verkauf oder eben Tausch. Das ist, rechtlich, überhaupt kein Problem.



> Mag aber sein, dass das eine Zukunftsdebatte ist.
> Dennoch der Fakt das immer mehr Spiele an einen Account gebunden werden (STEAM z.B.) zeigt aber, dass es eben nicht gerne gesehen wird, das Spiele aus zweiter Hand vergeben werden!


Ist es eben nicht, du hast nämlich jetzt schon einen der Hauptkritikpunkte von Steam angesprochen: ein Verkauf von Steamprodukten ist eben nicht möglich, weil es durch technische Maßnahmen seitens Valve verhindert wird. Das hat aber nichts damit zutun, dass du es nicht verkaufen darfst. Aus diesem Grund gibt bzw. gab es ja auch diese "maximal 5x Aktivieren, dann neuen Freischaltcode erfragen" ... es soll den Weiterverkauf verhindern, eben weil sie keine rechtl. Handhabe haben, dass zu unterbinden.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2009)

GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß das es das kostenlos gibt. Dadurch bin ich ja auf den Geschmack gekommen. Nur leider ist das nicht ganz die Vollversion um die zu erhalten muss man einen Key eingeben und den hab ich leider nicht.
> Also hat hier jemand das Spiel?


Hmm? Also lt. Newsmeldung handelt es sich um die Vollversion ohne Einschränkungen.
Der einzige Nachteil zur Retailverpackung sind irgendwelche Battleforge Punkte (?) und Kartendecks. Diese kannst du dir aber auch 'einzeln' erwerben, wie es genau funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen ... aber die Free4Play Version ist weder beschnitten noch 'kastriert'. 

Beim Rest müsste dir vllt. jemand helfen, der das Spiel schon länger und ausführlicher spielt ...


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Mai 2009)

Rabowke am 27.05.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alsoooo... Mit dieser Trialversion kann man keine Karten ins AH stellen und ich hab den Eindruck das man gewonnene Karten gar nicht verwenden kann. Ich hab nämlich schon ab und zu ein paar Karten gewonnen diese wurden aber nicht meinem Deck zugefügt.

mfG


----------



## feedthemonkey (27. Mai 2009)

GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 27.05.2009 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast keine Karten gewonnen sondern Kartenupgrades schau mal im Kartenfenster auf den 3. Reiter also Karten | Booster | Upgrades (weiss grad nicht auswendig wies heisst)

Mit diesen gewonnen Upgrades, kannst du deine Karten dann verbessern. Karten wirst Du nie gewinnen. 

Um im AH was einstellen zu können als Play4Free User, steht da auch EXPLIZIT: 



> Allerdings können Auktionen erst erstellt werden, sobald Level 4 im PvE und Level 10 im PvP erreicht wurde. Direct Trade und das Verschicken von Ingame-Mails mit Anhängen sind bis zu dieser Schwelle ebenso nicht möglich.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2009)

GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Alsoooo... Mit dieser Trialversion kann man keine Karten ins AH stellen und ich hab den Eindruck das man gewonnene Karten gar nicht verwenden kann. Ich hab nämlich schon ab und zu ein paar Karten gewonnen diese wurden aber nicht meinem Deck zugefügt.
> 
> mfG






> Allerdings können Auktionen erst erstellt werden, sobald Level 4 im PvE und Level 10 im PvP erreicht wurde. Direct Trade und das Verschicken von Ingame-Mails mit Anhängen sind bis zu dieser Schwelle ebenso nicht möglich.



quelle


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Mai 2009)

feedthemonkey am 27.05.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acha ok danke. Dann hat sich ja alles erledigt. Ich würde das Spiel trozdem gerne haben  
Also den Key.
Kan ein Moderator (oder wie die hier heißen XD ) mal bitte die Beiträge löschen die nichts mim verkauf zu tun haben?

MfG


----------

